#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Aos moderadores

## Pedro0278

Tem um spammer maldito espalhando as postagens dele nos topicos do forum...

vou na minha caixa de emails checar os novos posts e vezes por outra acho um post dele

aí vai um: https://under-linux.org/forums/under...tml#post322674

e tem outro tambem que nao lembro agora.

----------


## sergio

Removido os posts do mesmo e banido.

Obrigado.

----------


## 1929

> Removido os posts do mesmo e banido.
> 
> Obrigado.


Não é só contigo não.
Para mim aqui fica lotado de aviso de novos post, tudo em chines e inglês.

Eu já havia reportado o acontecido, e me foi informado que era virus. Mas vejo agora que o problema é bem mais extenso. Acho que todo o forum está sofrendo este ataque.

----------


## Pedro0278

É alguem que deve estar amanha na parada querendo esculhambar o fórum.

----------


## 1929

> É alguem que deve estar amanha na parada querendo esculhambar o fórum.


Este é o post que coloquei e a resposta dizendo que era virus.
Endendi que era no meu PC, mas como o antivirus não detectou nada, fiquei tranquilo.
Mas parece que é mais sério.

https://under-linux.org/forums/infor...tml#post322578

----------


## ricromero

> Este é o post que coloquei e a resposta dizendo que era virus.
> Endendi que era no meu PC, mas como o antivirus não detectou nada, fiquei tranquilo.
> Mas parece que é mais sério.
> 
> https://under-linux.org/forums/infor...tml#post322578


 
Senhores moderadores, acredito que seja de grande valia para o site, voces utilizarem o upgrade abaixo:

Enhanced Captcha Image Verification - stop bots from signing up!! - vBulletin.org Forum


Soh nao coloquei no meu site, pois no meu site tem que ser convidado para se registrar.

----------


## river2

Tb estou recebendo essas mensagens.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Senhores moderadores, acredito que seja de grande valia para o site, voces utilizarem o upgrade abaixo:
> 
> Enhanced Captcha Image Verification - stop bots from signing up!! - vBulletin.org Forum
> 
> 
> Soh nao coloquei no meu site, pois no meu site tem que ser convidado para se registrar.


Amigo o captcha esta habilitado e para postar mensagem ainda tem que ser feita uma verificacao no email ou seja alem de acertar o captcha o email de cadastro tem que ser valido.

[]´s

----------


## ricromero

> Amigo o captcha esta habilitado e para postar mensagem ainda tem que ser feita uma verificacao no email ou seja alem de acertar o captcha o email de cadastro tem que ser valido.
> 
> []´s




Scorpion, ter o captcha instalado e ativo hoje não significa nada.

Veja o tópico abaixo:

Spam bots defeat Recaptcha. - vBulletin Community Forum



Mantenha-se sempre "antenado" com o site do vbulletin que é legal.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

é realmente os caras estao tento problemas com os Chineses tambem... nos temos captcha e verificacao de email e mesmo assim nao ta resolvendo...  :Frown:

----------


## ricromero

> é realmente os caras estao tento problemas com os Chineses tambem... nos temos captcha e verificacao de email e mesmo assim nao ta resolvendo...


Mais um spammer para você.

admin86skf


hehehehe

----------


## ricromero

Mais um.

joef5052881

----------


## 1929

Eu recebo cerca de 5 a 6 destes por dia.

----------


## sergio

> Mais um spammer para você.
> 
> admin86skf
> 
> Mais um.
> 
> joef5052881
> 
> 
> hehehehe


Já foi.... banned!

Obrigado pela informação.

----------


## ricromero

> Já foi.... banned!
> 
> Obrigado pela informação.




Mais um baadman25

----------


## MarcusMaciel

ta virando festa ja...

----------

